# 3 Afghan troops training in Georgia among 7 missing from US bases



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2016)

Geee...color me shocked.  :wall:

3 Afghan troops training in Georgia among 7 missing from US bases

_Two Afghan military members from Fort Benning in Georgia are among seven foreign troops now considered AWOL after leaving their U.S. posts, military officials said.

The Fort Benning students left their posts over Labor Day weekend, according to the Columbus Ledger-Enquirer. The same weekend, two other Afghan military students, one from Fort Lee, Virginia and one from Little Rock Arkansas, left their posts without permission. On the weekend of Sept. 17-18, three more students, two at Fort Leonard Wood, Kansas and one at Fort Gordon, Georgia were discovered missing.
_


----------



## 104TN (Sep 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Geee...color me shocked.  :wall:
> 
> 3 Afghan troops training in Georgia among 7 missing from US bases
> 
> ...


Something nefarious or do you think discovering Cold Stone and Five Guys caused them to "go native."


----------



## AWP (Sep 30, 2016)

Shit, Afghans are AWOL from the battlefield, so we can't expect them to stick around if they're in America.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 30, 2016)

rick said:


> Something nefarious or do you think discovering Cold Stone and Five Guys caused them to "go native."



Maybe it was The Foxy Lady or The Platinum Club.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 6, 2016)

And the current magic number is 44.

Exclusive: Dozens of Afghan troops missing from military training in U.S.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 6, 2016)

If I was Afghan and got here to the states for "training" I would disappear too. Find me working at some cash for work job, planning my take over of the local Seven-Eleven chain.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> If I was Afghan and got here to the states for "training" I would disappear too. Find me working at some cash for work job, planning my take over of the local Seven-Eleven chain.



Hell, yeah, one look at the bright neon lights of Anytown USA would put the zap on anybody's head.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 6, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> If I was Afghan and got here to the states for "training" I would disappear too. Find me working at some cash for work job, planning my take over of the local Seven-Eleven chain.



Of course, with our robust immigration enforcement...your dream of disappearing would only be a wishful dream    :wall:


----------

